# '07 G35 Sedan, real 10's in the doors



## Robin W. (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm taking a small detour from my F150 build to take the first step with my '07 Infiniti G35 Sedan. This will be a slow build going forward though.

From my teaser post in my F150 thread, I got the chance to evaluate a pair of shallow mount 10" woofers. Dayton NS270-44's to be specific, although the G35 with SOW (Studio On Wheels as named by Infiniti) comes with factory 10's in the front doors, the midbass from these is pretty poor to say the least. After a few measurements I figured that I could make the Daytons fit with only a spacer/mounting ring and the removal of a bit of sheet metal. It turns out those measurements were correct and it's actually very very simple to get these mounted. (I do however need to do proper sound deadening/sealing/reinforcing of the door) The factory 10 is a one ohm single coil "speaker", the Dayton is a dual four ohm woofer, initial tests will be using the factory amp as a simple woofer replacement with no other changes. Later I will upgrade the amplifiers and signal processing as the system evolves. 

But since since pictures speak louder than words here is the most basic requirements to install a more traditional 10" woofer in the doors of a G35 Sedan.


----------



## Robin W. (Feb 18, 2010)

And the actual install in the car.























































The finished shot is kind of dark, but trust me it's boring, the door panel looks 100% stock.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

looks impressive. anxious to hear how you think it sounds.


----------



## trevordj (Feb 22, 2009)

Sweet! I am also anxious to hear your impressions.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Me 3.

Jay


----------



## ncv6coupe (Oct 25, 2009)

This is just sooooo yummy right here, what you plan on doing Sub wise?


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm envious! 10's in the doors & you didn't even have to cut the door panels. 

Eagerly awaiting your thoughts on the sound.


----------



## jimmy2345 (Jul 12, 2010)

What frequency range do you plan for them? Are you going to deaden those doors? It's a must!!


----------



## Robin W. (Feb 18, 2010)

After some very early listening, the woofers sound promising. The boomy midbass is gone, replaced with a more refined and detailed sound. The output is slightly lower, but that's to be expected when replacing a 1ohm factory woofer of unknown sensitivity with a 2 ohm woofer of average sensitivity. Things will improve when I replace the factory amp and give it some real signal processing. There seem to be fewer vibrations in the door, removing the thin sheet metal directly behind the woofer seems to have slightly reduced the amount of vibration felt in the arm rest. I'm sure the metal is there to shield the woofer from water, however it was a thin piece of sheet metal behind 2/3 of the woofer with no sound deadening/absorbtion etc. So I'm sure it did a good job of catching a good amount of energy and releasing it to the door card. I will do a full sound deadening at a later time, this first step was simply to demonstrate the simplicity of a direct woofer swap.

If anyone wants the CAD file for the adapter just let me know, it could also be easily adapted to an 8" or smaller midbass as well. The file includes the drill patern to use the factory hardware to mount the adapter, and has the mounting holes for the Dayton woofer, and the inside/outside profile. It could just be used as a guide for making the adapter with a jig saw and drill as well.

I will have to do something with the "grill" in the door card though, it's about the size of a 6" woofer, so a good portion of the 10 fires directly into solid plastic. I'm sure that is the other huge contributor to vibration in the door card. I think the idea of factory 10's in the doors is great, however the factory implementation was poor. But it is a BOSE designed system and accuracy/real performance doesn't seem very high on their list. It is great for marketing though! 

As for the real subwoofer in this system, there is a 3rd (I assume identical) 10" woofer in the rear shelf in an IB configuration. With a few modifications I think this would make a good basis for a much better 10" IB woofer. This car is the daily driver/grocery getter though so it will be kept as stock in appearance and function as possible. Meaning no sub box, and all of the equipment will have to be hidden away or use stock locations. The spare tire is the only thing I'm willing to give up.

I will do my best to give the new woofers a proper evaluation in the next few days, sofar I think the Dayton woofer is a pretty good value for the money, it may not be a Scan Speak but the build quality is good for the price, and it comes in a nice compact package.


----------



## ncv6coupe (Oct 25, 2009)

Robin W. said:


> This car is the daily driver/grocery getter though so it will be kept as stock in appearance and function as possible. Meaning no sub box, and all of the equipment will have to be hidden away or use stock locations. *The spare tire is the only thing I'm willing to give up. *


 I l love your train of thought,


----------



## Robin W. (Feb 18, 2010)

I made a small write up, and have included the cad file in dxf and eps format hopefully one of these work for anyone who wants to cut their own baffles.
They can be found at Support | RW Audio.com Just a tip, if you don't have a CNC machine many cabinet or sign making shops do and many of them should be able to squeeze a small job like this in their line without charging an arm and a leg. I would be happy to cut baffles for anyone in the Calgary area.

Just a small update on sound, I don't have much time on the woofers yet (I wasn't bright enough to break the woofers in before installing them.. oops) but there is more low frequency energy than the factory woofers and less muddy boom which I think was supposed to make up for the lack of low frequency energy. I think they will only improve as they break in, and after I sound deaden the door.


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

Subscribed!


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

I love it. I have the same car. These Daytons came accross my mind. Can't wait to hear your future review.


----------



## moog (Apr 29, 2008)

I had no idea the 2nd gen sedans had that as a feature. nice!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

man i would really love to hear this set up. 

i have always been a 6.5" midbass driver kind of person except with certain cars that have HUGE door cavities (corvetts for example).

reason being for one, i do 2 way setups and a 6.5" to me blends better with a tweeeter, but i have also expereinced in cars with normal sized doors, an 8" driver or bigger can give you a ton of midbass build up and coloration becuase the stock door cavity is just too small.

a really really big bump between say 125-250hz , depending on car, that has to be cut drastically with an EQ, but still comes through in certain songs. 

are you exeriencing this issue at all? It could be a matter of the driver of course.

thanks! 

b


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

any updates on this setup? i gotta get cracking on my '09 G37xS sedan too !!


----------



## Robin W. (Feb 18, 2010)

vactor said:


> any updates on this setup? i gotta get cracking on my '09 G37xS sedan too !!


No updates for the moment, I haven't had a chance to take any measurements, however they definatially sound better than the stock woofers there is no question about that. Unfortunatially I don't have anything in the car or truck that I can directly compare them to. (yet) I've also picked up another project because, well one or two projects, life, family, work just isn't enough to keep busy now is it?? I bought an '86 Porsche 944 that I will be converting to electric over the next year+ So I've actually been driving the Porsche daily to get a good feel for it as a gas car, and find out if there is anything wrong with it. Eventually it will get a very lightweight and efficient system. The stock 4x6's in the doors (from 1986) just don't sound that great, out of the Sony Cassette deck. 

I will try to get some measurements of the new setup, I took a few of the stock system so I should be able to compare directly stock vs dayton.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

i want that infinity now lol. sounds like a very system friendly vehicle and they are real sexy rides to boot!!

sweet and simple mod. be sure to cover the back up with a rain guard and get that deadener on there!!!

nice job!


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

bup it up. i wanna see more!!


----------



## chtaylor71 (Sep 26, 2009)

Great info...I have a g37 sedan and those stock 10's are horrible...I would to love to hear a great 10 in the doors...


----------

